# Fist xmas pressie ordered today



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2015)

For my Daughter who is 3 and a half atm


https://www.decathlon.co.uk/14-ticha-kids-bike-id_8083798.html


----------



## MartinQ (14 Sep 2015)

Not pink enough ... I can definitely see some black bits

I've already picked up a few star wars bits for boy MQ and some cat / fish tank stuff for girl MQ, let's hope they don't change their minds ...


----------



## puffinbilly (14 Sep 2015)

Decathlon make decent frames but ........you'll want to change the tyres, the wheels aren't brilliant, brake pads could possibly be better so change them out. the bell isn't up to much - get the Mickey Mouse one from Shimano, you'll need to change the pedals to clipless and couple of water bottles - preferably carbon and then it's about passable as a winter bike for her.........................
PS Will she be using it to commute, if so then she will need...........


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2015)

Put it together last night which involved straightening the bars and attached the stabilizers , adjusted the brakes as they were rubbing but im very impressed !
Lights even came with batteries.


----------

